# Root kit : Cure



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

What are the key benefits of F-Secure BlackLight Rootkit Elimination Technology? 

F-Secure BlackLight can detect and eliminate active rootkits from the computer. Traditional antivirus scanners can't detect active rootkits. 
F-Secure BlackLight does not confront the user with a long list of suspected objects. It only reports on objects that are very likely to be rootkits or files hidden by a rootkit. This makes F-Secure BlackLight useful even for non-technical users. 
F-Secure BlackLight Rootkit Elimination Technology can be used in the background during normal system operation. Other available scanners require a reboot during scan or may produce false positives if the system is used during scanning.
*A free beta version of F-Secure BlackLight is available for download.*

LINK

btw ,Fsecure is the first antivirus company that comes with the rootkit cure solution .


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Please...Whats a root kit?


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

POADB said:


> Please...Whats a root kit?


RootKit= A collection of tools that allows a hacker to provide a backdoor into a system, collect information on other systems on the network, capture passwords and message traffic to and from a computer, mask the fact that the system is compromised.

In the cases we are seeing...it's bascially a Trojan that is designed by the codeing within it..to hide and avoid detection in the infected OS. You can't remove...what you can't find.


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

How DO they get on to ppls computers... and how does a hacker use them to their advantage?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

POADB said:


> How DO they get on to ppls computers... and how does a hacker use them to their advantage?




1 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit

2- http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=21326

3- http://www.computerworld.com/securitytopics/security/story/0,10801,99843,00.html


----------

